# Kevin Smith's Jersey Movies



## silvercloak (Feb 14, 2004)

Anyone one else here think that Kevin Smith is awesome?


----------



## nemogbr (Feb 15, 2004)

I personally think you just have to leave your brain at the door and you'll enjoy the films for what they're worth.

The best time to watch is when you are so tired and don't want to think of anything at all.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 15, 2004)

I don't know who Kevin Smith is so I couldn't comment on whether he's good or not. What has he done?


----------



## mac1 (Feb 15, 2004)

Yeah I love Kevin Smith. I think I've seen all his films. To answer your question, he did (from memory) Clerks, Clerks: The Animated Series, Dogma, Chasing Amy, Jay And Silent Bob Strike Back and Mallrats.

Has anyone seen Clerks: The Animated Series? The second episode is pure genius, a retrospective clip-show consisting of clips from the pliot! Hilarious! Unfortunatley it was so unpopular that they never even aired all 6 episodes! Stupid viewing public! The directors commentary on the region one DVD is brilliant though, it consists mostly of Kevin Smith bitching about how the show got cancelled, alomost as funny as the series itself! My favorite of the Kevin Smith films has to be Mallrats though, Stinkpalm with Pretzels anyone?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm a big Kevin Smith Fan, actually.  Despite his unfortunate tendency to use language that would scorch a sailor's ears - doesn't bother me, but I know that some people are offended by it - I think he is a brilliant writer who has some very interesting things to say.  "Dogma" is an especially good example; so is "Chasing Amy".


----------



## silvercloak (Feb 15, 2004)

Yes, I've seen the animated cartoon. Damn ABC canceled the only good show I have seen on that crappy network. Well actually I just downloaded it from Kazaa, but it was a really good show.


----------



## mac1 (Feb 16, 2004)

When is Jersey Girl due for release? I'm a little worried about that one to be honest!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahhh...Clerks!!! OK, I recall that! Liked it a lot.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 16, 2004)

The only one of those I've seen is Dogma.  I had a love/hate relationship with that movie.  I loved parts and hated others.  It very much reminded me of 'Good Omens' by Pratchett and Gaiman in a sense that there was no fear of using religion as a basis for humor.  I think the only things I really didn't like were the gory bits - I thought they were overdone.

I've been wanting to see Chasing Amy but just haven't had the chance.


----------



## silvercloak (Feb 16, 2004)

Actually, if you noticed there actually are little scenes which actually portray violence. Only the aftermath of it. He says he does this because he is just horrible at portraying actual violence/fighting.


----------



## nemogbr (Feb 17, 2004)

I wouldn;t mind him filming "Good Omens" or it has to be Peter Jackson,,,


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 20, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> The only one of those I've seen is Dogma.  I had a love/hate relationship with that movie.  I loved parts and hated others.  It very much reminded me of 'Good Omens' by Pratchett and Gaiman in a sense that there was no fear of using religion as a basis for humor.  I think the only things I really didn't like were the gory bits - I thought they were overdone.
> 
> I've been wanting to see Chasing Amy but just haven't had the chance.




I highly recommend Chasing Amy:  it is my favorite Kevin Smith film.  I agree with you liking Dogma but reserving some criticisms.  Originally, Smith was going to write and shoot the religious farse as his first movie after Clerks.  On a DVD commentary, Kevin Smith even reflected that he was not then mature enough to handle such a heavy topic correctly.  I suppose it is debateable if he waited long enough.


----------



## silvercloak (Feb 21, 2004)

I would have to say that my favourite in categorical order would have to be:

1.Mallrats
2.Clerks
3.Dogma
4.Chasing Amy
5. Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back- I found it amusing, even though you can't really expect a plot with a movie based almost solely on cameos.


----------



## mac1 (Feb 21, 2004)

Mine would be:-

1)Mallrats
2)Jay And Silent Bob Strike Back
3)Clerks
4)Dogma
5)Chasing Amy


----------



## mzarynn (Feb 21, 2004)

Okay, now me.  

1. Mallrats
2. Dogma
3. Clerks
4. Chasing Amy- I got bored with this film and I don't think I ever saw the ending.
5. Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back- haven't seen it yet.


----------

